# what is CBQ bandwidth for?



## leotrubach (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi! I use FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE with modified kernel (added ALTQ lines in GENERIC configuration filed and compiled it). I can't understand what does `bandwidth` do in CBQ scheduler.

Is it minimal bandwidth allocated by a queue? (since there is `borrow` keyword)
Then this bandwidth cannot be used by another queues... That's not what I want...

How to do the following:

DNS and TCP_ACK traffic should have highest priority.
I want to prioritize mail traffic (outgoing connections to ports 25, 110, gmail ports, etc...)
FTP traffic from one computer must be higher (it sends data over FTP)
HTTP, HTTPS and rest traffic should be lowest priority.

So I do the following:


```
pass out on $ext_if from ($ext_if) to any port $mail_ports queue (mail_queue, tcp_ack_queue)
pass out on $ext_if from ($ext_if) to any port $dns_ports queue dns_queue
pass out on $ext_if from ($ext_if) to any queue (std_queue, tcp_ack_queue)
```

How to create queues now?


----------

